# What y'all think?



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

Still in the works but I would like to know what do you think.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

pic nor site works boss


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

nice 200sx


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i just copied and pasted the link....
the car looks really clean, and luv the CF hood. im just not feelin' the rims and the yellow interior... other than that. its cool


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um, linky no worky. I tried copying the image location and it looked like a screenshot of this thread (except the pix, buttons, and avitars were red 'X's)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

it's a little small for a car... and i'm not diggin the red x on the hood.


----------



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

*Pics updated*

I updated the link for the pics of my car. I'm going to a show on Saturday and I will post new pics of all the new mods from that show. Give me any new ideas.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

your car looks great...whatever floats your boats. BTW you might wanna look into getting that radiation off the grass...that might cause somekind of a backlash or something to the environment!!!!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

looks good.................lose the single wiper


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> *your car looks great...whatever floats your boats. BTW you might wanna look into getting that radiation off the grass...that might cause somekind of a backlash or something to the environment!!!! *


haha, i was thinking the same with the radiation in the grass, that pic would look awesome if it was later in the day(darker to compliment the neon grass more) but nice


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

you need to get the SE grill in the front that looks way more aggressive.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HondaEater0007 said:


> *you need to get the SE grill in the front that looks way more aggressive. *


 SE Grille? you mean 98 grille, right?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks nice :thumbup:


----------

